
Ever look through .exe's in notepad? - DaleBerg
bad allocation, permission denied, file exists, no such device, filename too long, device or resource busy, io error, directory not empty, invalid argument, no space on device, no such file or directory, function not supported, no lock available, not enough memory, resource unavailable, try again, cross device link, operation canceled, too many files open,  permission_denied, address_in_use, address_not_available, connection_already_in_progress, connection_aborted, connection_refused, connection_reset, destination_address_required,  bad_address,  host_unreachable, operation_in_progress, interrupted, invalid_argument, already_connected, message_size, network_down, network_reset, network_unreachable, no_buffer_space, no_protocol_option, not_connected, not_a_socket, operation_not_supported, protocol_not_supported, wrong_protocol_type, timed_out, address in use, address not available, already connected, argument list too long, argument out of domain,  bad address, bad file descriptor, bad message, broken pipe, connection aborted,  connection already in progress,  connection refused,  connection reset, executable format error, file too large,  host unreachable,  identifier removed, illegal byte sequence, inappropriate io control operation, invalid seek, is a directory,  message size,  network down,  network reset, no child process, no link, no message available,  no message, no protocol option,  no stream resources,  no such device or address,  no such process, not a directory, not a stream, not supported, operation in progress, operation not permitted, operation not supported, OWNER DEAD, protocol error,  protocol not supported,  read only file system, resource deadlock would occur, result out of range, state not recoverable, stream timeout, text file busy, timed out, too many files open in system, too many links, too many symbolic link levels, value too large, wrong protocol type<p>I have seen 99% of these but this is the first I have ever seen &quot;owner dead&quot;.
======
fabrixxm
[https://docs.microsoft.com/it-it/cpp/c-runtime-
library/errno...](https://docs.microsoft.com/it-it/cpp/c-runtime-
library/errno-constants?view=vs-2019)

[http://man7.org/linux/man-
pages/man3/pthread_mutex_lock.3p.h...](http://man7.org/linux/man-
pages/man3/pthread_mutex_lock.3p.html)

~~~
DaleBerg
I see that Zero = Owner Dead. 1st time I have seen it. Thanks for the links.

~~~
fabrixxm
that's not "zero = owner dead", but it returns 0 if call was succesfull or the
value of EOWNERDEAD if something was wrong:

    
    
      If mutex is a robust mutex and the process containing the owning
      thread terminated while holding the mutex lock, a call to
      pthread_mutex_lock() shall return the error value [EOWNERDEAD].
    

as in "the current owner of the lock is dead without releasing it"

(edit: fix formatting)

~~~
DaleBerg
Thanks for updating for me. I was just looking at "The mutex object referenced
by mutex shall be locked by a call to pthread_mutex_lock() that returns zero
or [EOWNERDEAD]." and saw that it returns zero or EOWNERDEAD and thought that
zero = EOWNERDEAD. Thanks for all your comments. They were helpful and I
learned new things by reading your posted links.

